# 61 and ready to hit the road



## Patrick 1104 (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi,

Newbie here. Just found this site. At a crossroads and debating whether to hit the road for a few years UK, Ireland and Continent. Tried camping this year out of a Mercedes Estate with a tent. Loved every minute and the rain. 

The prospect of a truck/campervan/towed caravan, with a moped and motorbike strapped somewhere appeals. Lots of decisions.


----------



## delicagirl (Oct 9, 2016)

go for it patrick -    this site is brill for advice and info...   get reading  !!!


----------



## Pauljenny (Oct 9, 2016)

Get it done, young man.
The number of people who have come up to us in the van, saying," How I wish I'd been able to do what you have done.. But, I had  cat, mother, paper round,or some other reason to put it off."
Seize the moment!.


----------



## Patrick 1104 (Oct 9, 2016)

*Thank You*



delicagirl said:


> go for it patrick -    this site is brill for advice and info...   get reading  !!!



I need to make a decision and start out !


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Oct 9, 2016)

Patrick 1104 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Newbie here. Just found this site. At a crossroads and debating whether to hit the road for a few years UK, Ireland and Continent. Tried camping this year out of a Mercedes Estate with a tent. Loved every minute and the rain.
> 
> The prospect of a truck/campervan/towed caravan, with a moped and motorbike strapped somewhere appeals. Lots of decisions.



.... just do it.
To help you decide what to get... a few years ago we went north to watch the Tour de France in Yorkshire and stayed one night on a site in the Dales on the way.  It was pouring when we arrived so I ran to book in, then found the pitch which was almost level, popped out to turn on the gas and hook up the cable and the kettle was on as I stepped back in the 'van, we had hot tea within 5 minutes.  As we sat with feet up watching the rain a car and caravan took the pitch beside us and the man spent the best part of 45 minutes tapping his remote, winding wheels, drilling down steadies, rolling this and pulling that around before they could settle down and the poor (pour) [see what I did there?] fellow was soaked. And, if you get the opportunity, watch a couple put an awning on a caravan and still remain friends.
Good luck and perhaps see you around.
Bd..


----------



## The laird (Oct 10, 2016)

Welcome. N enjoy


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi and welcome along, if u can then do it. There will come a time when u can't.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Oct 10, 2016)

Goodmorning & Welcome.
Get stuck in Lad !.


----------



## jo662 (Oct 10, 2016)

:welcome:


----------



## Patrick 1104 (Oct 10, 2016)

Bigusdickus said:


> .... just do it.
> To help you decide what to get... a few years ago we went north to watch the Tour de France in Yorkshire and stayed one night on a site in the Dales on the way.  It was pouring when we arrived so I ran to book in, then found the pitch which was almost level, popped out to turn on the gas and hook up the cable and the kettle was on as I stepped back in the 'van, we had hot tea within 5 minutes.  As we sat with feet up watching the rain a car and caravan took the pitch beside us and the man spent the best part of 45 minutes tapping his remote, winding wheels, drilling down steadies, rolling this and pulling that around before they could settle down and the poor (pour) [see what I did there?] fellow was soaked. And, if you get the opportunity, watch a couple put an awning on a caravan and still remain friends.
> Good luck and perhaps see you around.
> Bd..



One of my decisions is just that. I am thinking of a van/motorhome of some kind with an enclosed trailer for scooter, motorbike.


----------



## Patrick 1104 (Oct 10, 2016)

phillybarbour said:


> Hi and welcome along, if u can then do it. There will come a time when u can't.



Damn right. I have gotten to 61 with not having to take anything.


----------



## Beemer (Oct 11, 2016)

Bigusdickus said:


> .... just do it.
> To help you decide what to get... a few years ago we went north to watch the Tour de France in Yorkshire and stayed one night on a site in the Dales on the way.  It was pouring when we arrived so I ran to book in, then found the pitch which was almost level, popped out to turn on the gas and hook up the cable and the kettle was on as I stepped back in the 'van, we had hot tea within 5 minutes.  As we sat with feet up watching the rain a car and caravan took the pitch beside us and the man spent the best part of 45 minutes tapping his remote, winding wheels, drilling down steadies, rolling this and pulling that around before they could settle down and the poor (pour) [see what I did there?] fellow was soaked. And, if you get the opportunity, watch a couple put an awning on a caravan and still remain friends.
> Good luck and perhaps see you around.
> Bd..



Yup... nothing beats arriving on site, engine off, handbrake on, kettle on, and I only do two of those  todays entertainment is next doors tugger awning erection


----------



## carol (Oct 11, 2016)

As others have said, go for it. What have you got to lose? :welcome:


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun

:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::dog::scooter::boat::drive::goodluck:


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Oct 18, 2016)

Do it as soon as possible!! And once you're used to it, consider going abroad sooner rather than later.  We have had some wonderful times in France, mainly using Aires, and wish we could still do it.  The ridiculous cost of medical insurance has stopped the French trips, and we are restricted to this country now. Fortunately, there is plenty to do here, especially if I can persuade other half to go to Scotland again next year, before we're too decrepit to drive all the way up there!

Geddon with it!!


----------



## yorkslass (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## Acti (Oct 19, 2016)

:welcome: to the forum :drive:


----------



## Steveboy (Oct 19, 2016)

I was 62 when I decided to try it ..... "just for a year you understand, just a year." 6 years on now, never regtetted it & still love my wandering motorhome life. Rent your house & travel. Oh! And as others have said.....do it NOW.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Oct 19, 2016)

Steveboy said:


> I was 62 when I decided to try it ..... "just for a year you understand, just a year." 6 years on now, never regtetted it & still love my wandering motorhome life. Rent your house & travel. Oh! And as others have said.....do it NOW.



So you still haven't found your keys then !, 
Memory loss is all part of it you know .


Lol lol Only kidding...


----------



## GRWXJR (Oct 19, 2016)

*Really fond of mine. ...*

Nearly 4 years ago I dipped a toe in the water and bought what to a lot of people would be an abomination - an ex-motocross part converted can conversion... based on the rather agricultural, technically archaic LDV Convoy panel van.

I still have the same campervan.. and am still irrationally fond of the old crate ☺!

It's not about the vehicle... it's about the journey and what freedoms, possibilities and opportunities it provides.

I'm only a weekender and the odd week... and never get got across the water in mine... but just being able to hop in on a Friday after work and clear off with no fixed plan is a luxury I would not wish to give up now.

Ok.... life has meant I've not got the same use out of mine this last 18-months... but I've no intention of parting company with "Sully" until it's not possible to get him to hold together any more (although tinkering with him has made me think of trying to convert another van one day.... maybe.

Get one.  Anything.  They become far more than just a vehicle..... they are leaving on a journey... but without really leaving home, as you take your personal space with you.... and they can enhance your life.

G.


----------



## Fletch6 (Oct 20, 2016)

Check out the 110cc Honda Vision Patrick great for getting about on, does 50 mph easily with 2 on and only 103kg.
My advise is to get on and do it, it will be the best thing you ever did. I quit the rat race at 46 and haven't looked back since.


----------



## wildman (Dec 8, 2016)

you left it long enough, hee hee welcome to the wildside enjoy yourself exploring. Hope to see you at the Ilfracombe rally next August.


----------



## mikigough (Dec 8, 2016)

:welcome::fun:


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi and welcome.


----------

